# REVIEW: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5



## kramer5150 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just received this little torch a couple days ago and I am VERY impressed...

I placed the order on 7/7, shipped out on 7/8, arrived 7/11. Outstanding!! Good email communication and shipping status through out the order process. Smooth paypal transaction via credit card. I don't believe they will accept E-checks from paypal though. I will DEFINITELY be buying from Shiningbeam in the future, and will not hesitate to recommend them to others. It is very reassuring knowing they are located in NY, and ship product from a North American mail address.:twothumbs

I don't usually like to post detailed reviews within the first week of ownership, but I think word needs to really get out about this $25 gem and the outstanding service from shiningbeam.com. Note also that CPF members get a discount too. So, please keep in mind that I have only had this light for a couple days. I will be posting back to this thread as my opinions change and my crude run-time measurements will be added in the next few days.

*Video, PART I, Overview & RCR123 Beamshots*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia4sUpvnBSk

*Video, Part II, Primary / AA Beamshots and GITD Action*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpI2fsAy3QE

*PROS*:
-Cree Q5 emitter (!!!WOOHOO!!)
-_*Forward *_momentary clickie (!!WOOHOO!!), a very rare feature for lights in this price range.
-GREAT tint... Believe the HYPE the Q5 is very white-like color.
-Configurable 1CR123 or 2AA.
-Good battery spring contact. 
-Pretty good thermal management with 4.2V RCR123 cell. Gets warm but not uncomfortably hot after 7-8 minutes, where temps level off.
-Good Performance with primaries and alkaline AA batteries. Lower lumen output but longer run times.
-Solid feeling tailcap.
-GITD switch boot. Its not super-bright, but bright enough to see across a small room in complete darkness with eyes fully open dilated.
-Conservative strike bezel, serviceable yet not over-kill. Strike bezel does not cast funky flood edges.
-Good balance and ergonomics in 2AA mode.
-Good value at $25. I wouldn't go so far as to call it a bargain-basement deal however because the RC-G2, RC-C3 and Fenix E01 can be had for under $15.
-Solid construction and feel
-Good thread and O-ring quality. Overall machining quality is on par with the Nuwai lights I have owned, but a small notch down from a Surefire product.
-Secure shirt clip thats easily removed and serves as an anti-roll feature.
-Splash-proof seals throughout.
-Glass lens/ and OP AL reflector.

*CONS*:
-Batteries rattle like crazy in 2AA mode. alfreddajero has an excellent O-ring solution in his post below.
-Switch is a _little _tight in CR123 configuration combined with the lights small size and lack of knurl texture, makes it a little hard to grip when using thumb click momentary operation.
-If this light had a long running low-mode (without sacrificing its high output) it'd be a giant killer.

*NEUTRAL *:-May be a pro or a con depending on preference.
-Throwey output with serviceable flood. Beam is similar to a DX 6090 drop in (see my beamshot vids).
-Single mode operation, one mode full power... simplicity to the max.
-Bezel is a bit big for an EDC, but that makes it a better thrower. Its size is just about right. Bezel diameter is a good compromise between throw function and EDC practicality.

*BATTERY LIFE*
-Using inexpensive Ultrafire RCR123 cells I get a little over 40 minutes before it hits the %50 output mark. The light was pretty warm to the touch after the 7 minute mark.
-Using Eveready industrial AA alkalines it ran about 3.5 hours and abruptly hit the %50 mark. The light was mildly warm after the ~20 minute point, no where near as warm as the RCR123 cell.
-As both cells depleted the light abruptly dimmed and turned yellow, but did not completely turn off. The dimly lit emitter pics below were taken with a completely dead CR123 primary. The light seems to enter a kind of candle-mode with dead cells, which is nice IMHO...:candle:

*CURRENT DRAW from cell & thermal performance*
-Eveready NIMH AA = .53A, warm to the touch
-Costco Kirkland AA alkalines = .58A, warm to the touch
-Powerizer CR123 Primary = .53A, warm to the touch
-Ultrafire RCR123 = .67A, a little warmer than the first 3 but not as hot as my DX11836 or RC-C3 edc.

Current draw from the RCR123 was a bit of a surprise, I was expecting it to be more than that. Not that I am complaining.

*OVERALL*:
An outstandng value. I would put this light at or near the top of the heap in the single RCR123 $25 price range. The fact that it runs off primaries and AA cells of any kind is an added bonus. Great lumen output with a tight spot and serviceable flood to the sides.

I really think this is an ideal CPF-noob torch. EVERYONE has AA cells laying around... just load em' up for some ~90-100 Lumen Cree goodness. Later as your preferences refine step up to RCR123 cells and some EDC action. Not ready to invest in a charger and extra RCR cells... pop in a primary cell and fire away. I am finding the 2AA mode surprisingly useful. The added runtime is a big comfort to anyone.

Package from Shiningbeam






Romisen box









Size comparisons







AA Action





Little pocket thrower (YES it throws with an intense hot spot.... stay tuned for my video review)





Tail cap, snug RCR123 fit, no cell rattle





Cree Q5 glorious Cree!
























Emits light from BOTH ends














Thats all for now


----------



## johnnymceldoo (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Are you saying the glow tailcap is charged by something inside the tailcap or did you hold a light up to it so it would glow like that?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*



johnnymceldoo said:


> Are you saying the glow tailcap is charged by something inside the tailcap or did you hold a light up to it so it would glow like that?



No I hit it with my 6P... prior to shooting. The last shot was a little under 2 second exposure so its NO where near that bright in-person. In actuality its just bright enough to make it out across a pitch black room with your eyes dilated.


----------



## eng_driver (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I have this light as well as the DX version. Shipping from shiningbeam took about a week and a half, probably because of a holiday weekend.

My shiningbeam Q5 version has a more yellow tint and draws less from the cells.

I took these measurements:

Romisen RC-N3 P4
0.52A (CR123A primary)
0.56A (RCR123A Tenergy 750mAh 3.0V LiFePO4)
0.53A (2xAA eneloops)
0.80A (16340 TrustFire 880mAh 3.6V)

Romisen RC-N3 Q5
0.43A (CR123A primary)
0.46A (RCR123A Tenergy 750mAh 3.0V LiFePO4)
0.41A (2xAA eneloops)
0.56A (16340 TrustFire 880mAh 3.6V)


I don't have any light meter equipment... so...


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 12, 2008)

*NITECORE EXTREME & JETBEAM-I PRO vs ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5*

I have recently replaced two of my EDC lights - NI EXTREME and JET-I PRO R2 - with a 'no name' ROMISEN RC-N3.
First of all I have sold the 2 lights mentioned before for a few reasons : the EXTREME was sold because it's not good regulated for disposable CR123 batteries and I was feeling it was too small for my hands and the JET-PRO because of the stiffy clikie .
Other than that, excellent little lights , best quality and great output for such a size.
Paying 88$ and 75$ for each of them I preffered to sell them losting about 15$ per light and to get a 26$ shipped ROMISEN RC-N3.
Conclusion : it's well worth.
Romisen is - like NI EXTREME - a bit too small for my hands , it has glass lens and metal reflector and typeII anodizing. But it seems to be harder to scratch than a MAGLITE , probably the grey colour chose is a good one ...
I feel like nothing is missing : it has a forward clickie - I like a lot this type of clickie - , the rubber cap is GITD. I have put a GITD O-RING in front too so now the light looks absolutely sweetie in the night.

The throw ? It's about the same like for the NI EXTREME, according to Ernie's review it's throwing 2/3 from a FENIX T1..and that's about the same like the EXTREME. It's throwing better than a JET-I PRO though
Honestly I didn't expect at that light to be so bright .
I don't need the multimodes of the other 2 flashlights , one stage is OK for me.
Why to pay 80$ for a flashlight when - except the multilevels - you have the same brightness in the same compact size for 1/3 of the price .
Reliability ? I am not expecting that the ROMISEN to last so many years, pb in a couple of months I will look for another small powerful light ...
Anodizing ? That's not a concearn for me ...and despite its typeII the finish looks quite solid 
Tactical built like a tank NI EXTREME appearance ? I am not going to war with the ROMISEN ...

There's no doubt that the 2 brand lights are superior to the ROMISEN . But I wonder if that superiority worths 60$ more...
This is my personal conclusion.


----------



## LG&M (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: NITECORE EXTREME & JETBEAM-I PRO vs ROMISEN RC-N3 Q5*

_ have the Romi also. It's a nice light but I'm not selling my other lights. One of the things I like about it is you can use 2- AA's also._


----------



## LG&M (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Romi makes some nice lights with good designs and build. They could be a "player" someday. I don't have many "cheep" lights but I think these are some of the better ones.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I am also on this RC-N3 Q5 bandwagon. I EDC a Fenix T1 and the RC-N3 and I by far use the Romisen more. Fits in pocket better, lighter, nice brightness and throw. EXCELLENT runtime. I've bought around 25 of these from Shiningbeam now. 

This is my all-around flashlight of choice right now. Thank you Shiningbeam!

You have one happy customer here.


----------



## Ecko (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I use the RC-N3 at work, that way if I lose it I won't be too upset since it was so inexpensive. I was really surprised at how bright that cheap light was. One of the guys I work with was also impressed when I pulled it out because his mini mag just wasn't doing the job.

I would never get rid of my NEI though, it's been my EDC since I got it.


----------



## roymail (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Any heat issues with the *Romisen RC-N3-Q5*? :huh:


----------



## ernsanada (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Nice, looks like a great light for the price, and simple that you can give them to non-flashaholics. 

I've been eyeing the L-Mini offered by Shiningbeam. The shipping is fast because, as reported in their sales threads, all products are shipped from the US, so no overseas wait. This is great, because they still manage to keep the price low.

Nice when a low-cost light works out so well.


----------



## BobDeLaLuz (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I ordered my RC-N3 Q5-ShiningBeam two weeks before you and received mine in just under a week (New York to California). I find it an excellent, bright, cheap light and am now testing it out as a gift idea and also to throw in my cars' glove compartments for emergencies. That it takes CR123 and AA makes it more appealing to me for emergencies.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

What are you guys getting on run times on 2-aa cells?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*



DaveG said:


> What are you guys getting on run times on 2-aa cells?



I'll do some crude run time tests tomorrow with alkaline AAs and post back. I think others may have already.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Thanks.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

My crude test revealed about 4hrs of runtime constant on. 

This was using cheap Energizer Industrial alkalines.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

As you guys can see that i have a couple of Romisens lights....i have been edc'ing the N3 Q5 in cr123 configuration for about 3 months now, and so far it hasnt let me down at all.....i was hoping that Kramer would put in an order of the Q5 version for his tests. And i also love the fact that Bryan is about 9hours away from me. Shipping is fast.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Whats the mah on the cells. I use Duracell 2650 and in the one that i edc i have a 3volt rcr and in both formats it doesnt even get warm at all.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*



Ryanrpm said:


> My crude test revealed about 4hrs of runtime constant on.
> 
> This was using cheap Energizer Industrial alkalines.


How much did the output decrease roughly on alkalines?
I should do a crude test myself sometine as I have a couple of them.
Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

Hey Kramer this is a good tip for you and also the owners here that want to get rid of the battery rattle in the first chamber where the 123 batt goes.....all you need is two o-rings on the first cell. And it works well with rechargeable AA's as well. Just used alkalines for the pics.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*



TONY M said:


> How much did the output decrease roughly on alkalines?
> I should do a crude test myself sometine as I have a couple of them.
> Thanks.



Well, I have a feeling that it didn't hold the same brightness the whole 4 hrs. I just kept glancing at it every 10 minutes as I shone it on the ceiling. If I had to guess, it probably had 60-70% brightness near the 4hr mark.


----------



## daribbler (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I ordered mine on the 27th of June and got it on July 5th. I actually expected it to arrive sooner since Shiningbeam is about 2 hours away from me. But besides that the service was great and the email responses were prompt. If I need to buy another flashlight I will see if they have it first.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bump for review and Video + beamshots:thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

As always love watching the vid and reading your reviews.....great job in the vid. Oh and did you see my tip for the front battery rattle......


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Kramer whats your nationality man.......


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> As always love watching the vid and reading your reviews.....great job in the vid. Oh and did you see my tip for the front battery rattle......



Yeah.. great tip. I think I'll try that, since I use it in the 2AA mode a lot. Thanks for the feedback on my vids. This one was my most difficult, because its almost like reviewing two different lights. Note to everyone, I use RCR123 cells for ALL my lights in the beamshots you see.

Just reply here if you'd like to see RC-N3 beamshots running with 2AA NiMH and alkies. With NiMH AAs, its just a hair brighter than an RCR123 powered RC-C3/P4, so that would put it right around the 90-100 Lumen mark I think.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Hey Kramer whats your nationality man.......



Chinese American, I'm 3rd generation though.... ABC is the common term


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool.....filippino for me......born here, raised here and fought for the USA as well.....yes please try it with the o-rings they do wonders in that first chamber of the handle. And you might include that in your review as well since its an easy fix for the rattle.


----------



## lightbug (Jul 14, 2008)

Kramer,
Thank you for the great review. :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

I might need to get a black one for my cousin......didnt know the black look good as well....or is it that my collection of romisens are all grey....lol.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Kramer what kind of rcrs do you use....are they 3volts or 3.6.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2008)

alfreddajero said:


> Hey Kramer what kind of rcrs do you use....are they 3volts or 3.6.


3.6V, Ultrafire. thinking about getting some AW cells though. These small EDCs really need as much capacity as possible.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 14, 2008)

I use mine on the regular and charge them every other day (3volt rcr's from ultralast) they have a 3 year warranty on there cells.....i have a lot of primaries that i keep for that just in case moment like when we have a hurricane like the one years back....didnt have power for 2 weeks. Now i just start stocking up on AA's and cr123's when i can. I also bought the cr123's from bryan....there reasonable and you cant beat the longevity of a primary when your going for runtime.


----------



## Marlite (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent review Kramer 5150 you also did a very good job on the video. You almost convinced me I needed this light but I am resisting until I check in again in a weeks time. Then we'll see.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I flat out ran out of time for this vid. Youtube has a 10 minute cut off. I needed about 1 more minute to illustrate the effectivity of the GITD tail cap. I had to cut and cut and cut the video down to what you see here. I had some beamshots with primaries too, but they didn;t make it. It got to the point where I got it all cut down to 10 minutes, piecing together only the really important stuff... and the video was just too "choppy". The information flowed well... but the presentation and production was fading in and out of scenes all over the place... YUK!! So I ditched it and re-taped... all one (mabye two) scenes that you see here and minimal post-editing.

Really wanted to show the tailcap though... really nice feature.

thanks again fellas!!


----------



## LG&M (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how the ROV 3 watt or Coleman max AA lights compare? I would think (Hope) the Romi would beat them. I need a reason to stop looking at them every time I go to the store.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2008)

LG&M said:


> Does anyone know how the ROV 3 watt or Coleman max AA lights compare? I would think (Hope) the Romi would beat them. I need a reason to stop looking at them every time I go to the store.



The RC-N3 is considerably brighter, whiter and throws farther than the ROV Extreme. Run times are about the same. Not sure how well it compares to the Coleman.

I added some crude run-time comments after some testing today.
I will be posting a second beamshot video too, this time using it with NiMH AA and CR123 primary cell to it with the RC-C3 and 6090.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 15, 2008)

Added second video, Beamshots with CR123 Primary and AA NiMH cells.
Added current draw measurements and some crude run time measurements.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 15, 2008)

Once again i enjoyed your review on the N3......im glad you were able to buy the light, its a good light to edc in cr123. And thanks again for posting the tip.......


----------



## LG&M (Jul 15, 2008)

Kramer5150, Thanks for the reply and the review.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jul 16, 2008)

Im going to order the N3Q5 in black also with some o-rings.....is there any other lights your planning on reviewing.


----------



## DHart (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review and the video!

I've been hearing so many good things about Romisens that I popped on over to ShiningBeam and couldn't help but ordering one each of 

RC-N3 grey
RC-C3 grey
RC-F4 grey

I think one of these models is going to be my choice as "bright gifts" for all of my family and some friends. Can't wait to receive these cool little lites!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 16, 2009)

So which one or you going to keep for yourself........lol.


----------



## DHart (Jan 16, 2009)

alfred... I'm keepin' 'em ALL for myself!  And buying more for others! 

Hey, can any of these lights accept a drop-in 6P lamp module, like the Malkoff M-series?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 17, 2009)

DHart said:


> alfred... I'm keepin' 'em ALL for myself!  And buying more for others!
> 
> Hey, can any of these lights accept a drop-in 6P lamp module, like the Malkoff M-series?



The N3 and C3 can't... for sure. Not sure about the F4.
FWIW, I still EDC this light and use it at work with primaries. IMHO it excels with primaries for the longer run times and cooler operating temperatures.

:twothumbs


----------



## DHart (Jan 17, 2009)

Kramer... thanks for your reviews! They're great. And I am so excited to get these Romisens! I wish they made a two-stage 1-cell version with a lo-lo setting.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 17, 2009)

I also favor Romisens over UF and some of the others, just for the fact that when i get it they all work fine, unlike some of the other brands that i have and thrown away. If you also want another great light then i recommend checking out the ITP's.......one head with the use of different battery configurations just as long as you have the tube. In the pic the only thing thats missing is the 2cell AA tube which i got in the mail the other day.


----------



## DHart (Jan 17, 2009)

Alfred... found 'em on ShiningBeam... looks like some cool stuff goin' on with them! And it looks like I'm going to have to add another flashlight to my stable! Guess I need to thank you for helping me buy yet another flashlight!


----------



## gopurple (Jan 17, 2009)

DHart,

Check out selfbuilt's review of the ITP and other flashlights here: http://www.sliderule.ca/flashlight.htm, I got 4 of the ITPs including the E50, they're good lights.


----------



## DHart (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW... I just went to the mailbox and my Romisen RC-N3-Q5 grey was waiting there for me.... just popped an AW 16340 protected cell into it and all I can say is that I LOVE this little light. The grey color looks so nice... after having a bunch of black flashlights, the grey finish is very nicely done, very cool looking and different... it gives the flashlight a "premium" look. The super small size is wonderful - very pocketable indeed; the beam is bright, nice center spot, nice spill; forward clicky with momentary is a nice feature as well. Overall, a really, really nice little light... I could not be happier with it. I don't care so much for the 2xAA option with the extension tube, except as a "fall back" option should I ever find myself in a pinch and not be able to get my hands on 123 primaries or 16340 rechargeables. I have little if anything to add to Kramer's great review except to pretty much echo his findings.... this is a really nice, well made, economical light... it would make a great and very appreciated gift for family and friends!

I have two more Romisens due to arrive Monday (Romisen RC-C3 Cree Q5 LED "Gray" and Romisen RC-F4 CREE Q5 with Forward Tactical Click Switch "Gray") and after checking this N3 out, I know I'll be thrilled with the C3 and the F4 as well. Highly recommended lights for a very modest price! :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got the 2cell AA tube the other day.......So far i have one light with 3 batt configurations. Indeed a nice light. So which model do you plan on getting, mine started off as C9 and then i decided to get the other tubes as well.


----------



## DHart (Jan 18, 2009)

I just ordered the IPT C9 last night, Bryan packed it today and is shipping tomorrow. Looks like this is a very nice, versatile, and super easy to use (UI) light! I wanted the version that can tail-stand and go super low in power for extended candle mode use. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool thats the light that i started off with before i started getting the tubes for the other lights.....love this light and its my other edc light. One light with many different battery configurations.


----------



## pratoni (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there! :thumbsup:

I would like to know if this light is the q5 or the P4 version:
dx sku.9070

I would like to ask also which CR123A protected batteries and charger, from deal extreme, do you recommend to use with this model... Does this batteries fit in the light? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3204

Last but not the least, I would like to ask if you can compare, the romisen rc-n3 q5 with the Trustfire TR-801. 

dx sku.15335

I specially interested in the flood and run time because my intention is to use the light for mountain biking, applying it in the helmet...


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 22, 2009)

pratoni said:


> Hi there! :thumbsup:
> 
> I would like to know if this light is the q5 or the P4 version:
> dx sku.9070


The one from DX is a P4. 

ShiningBeam is the only vendor to offer the Q5 version.


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

Now that I have 

RC-N3 grey
RC-C3 grey
RC-F4 grey
ITP C9

I have to say that my favorite, by far, is the little N3 with 1*16340 rechargeable. As I and others have said, this is a GREAT little light for $24! I just love this little light.... 

As for the RC-C3, it's a good light to have in the drawer or glovebox as a fall back or to use in tailstand candle mode when the power goes out. But it's not a light I would carry or use otherwise. 

As for the F4, this is a wonderful light, it's the N3 on STEROIDS. Very bright, well made, clean, solid, simple, reliable... momentary on and forward clickie to B-R-I-G-H-T!.... but it's just a bit too big as an EDC. Awesome have around the house or glovebox light!

Regarding the ITP C9 Regular, I initially liked the ITP C9 Regular, but quickly found that the light was entering strobe & SOS modes unintentionally and it just feels too gimmicky/electronic to me. Without the strobe & SOS modes, and with a protruding momentary forward clicky, I'd be much happier.... thus, I would definitely choose the tactical version instead. I do really like the UI for adjusting the light ramps. So for these reasons, I will attempt to exchange the C9 Regular for the C9 Tactical version.


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW... I just noticed... I'm officially a.... FLASHAHOLIC!


----------



## nismotor (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to be clear, the RC-N3 Q5 that ShiningBeam sells is able to take a 3.6/7v RCR123 without problems right? B/c I know DX states that the P4 can, but ShiningBeam only mentions "1xCR123 or 2xAA" in their descriptions. 

Thanks


----------



## DHart (Jan 23, 2009)

nismotor.... the AW RCR123 protected... at about 4v, is all I run in my N3 and it's been fine... but it would be nice to have that confirmed by ShiningBeam. Kramer ran them in his evaluation as well.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes it will since it uses the same board.......the only thing new about the N3 is the emitter. I find that on the C9 that its very easy to touch the boot of the switch easily, causing a half press........and the light will go to strobe or sos......found that out when i got it. If you plan on keeping the light just move your thumb away from that area and you should be fine.


----------



## nismotor (Jan 25, 2009)

DHart said:


> nismotor.... the AW RCR123 protected... at about 4v, is all I run in my N3 and it's been fine... but it would be nice to have that confirmed by ShiningBeam. Kramer ran them in his evaluation as well.


 

Thanks! I just didn't want to kill a prefectly good Q5 prematurely..


----------



## Painful Chafe (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm interested in this light. I have read that the diameter is 1.1 inches. It this the body or the head diameter? 
Thanks


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 26, 2009)

Painful Chafe said:


> I'm interested in this light. I have read that the diameter is 1.1 inches. It this the body or the head diameter?
> Thanks


** grabs ruler and measures **

That would be the head diameter.


----------



## DHart (Jan 26, 2009)

Bryan at ShiningBeam told me that the N3 is rated for up to 4v and with the RCR123, the head is not direct driven. He said that while Romisen doesn't *officially* support it with the RCR123a rechargeable (which can be up to 4.2v), it should be fine. As I stated above, I have been using mine with only an RCR123 for a week or so, through a discharged protected AW cell, which shut down when it reached 3.5v, and everything is fine with mine so far, so I'm not worried about it.

And, yes, the head diameter measures 1 3/16" diameter. The N3 with short tube and clip, weighing 3 oz. with RCR123 cell, works well on the brim of a baseball cap as a hands-free task light.


----------



## utahsavages (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*



alfreddajero said:


> Hey Kramer this is a good tip for you and also the owners here that want to get rid of the battery rattle in the first chamber where the 123 batt goes.....all you need is two o-rings on the first cell. And it works well with rechargeable AA's as well. Just used alkalines for the pics.







Anyone know what size o-rings? DX has them in a bunch of different sizes.

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.o-rings


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3-Q5*

I thought someone mentioned it in a previous post.......im not at home right now or else i would tell you.


----------



## utahsavages (Jan 29, 2009)

I searched and wasn't able to find it.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to send shiningbeam an email......because i got my second o-rings for my other N3 from him........he would know.

[email protected]


----------



## pratoni (Feb 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell how far does the rc-n3 q5 throws the light?


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 5, 2009)

About 30-50 meters. It doesn't produce tons of light but runs very long (~4hrs).


----------



## pratoni (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks phantom23!

And what about the rc-c3?

Does anyone knows how far does it throw the light?


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't got it but assuming much smaller reflector it's about 10m less.


----------



## sami_voodoo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review Kramer! I ordered two RC-N3 Q5s from shiningbeam. Even though I live in France, the first time I got it in 5 days from paying and the second time in 4 days. 

With the second order, I bought some GITD O-rings. I've just added one of them to the light and it looks nifty! I've just taken a few photos of the light on my desk.























Cheers!
Sami


----------



## Superorb (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ How'd you get that GITD o-ring on there? And, what size is the o-ring?


----------



## sami_voodoo (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a blow up. First you take off the head, then you unscrew the reflector from the bezel/head. You remove the original O-ring and put in one from shiningbeam. Then you re-tighten the bezel. 

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-26/Assorted-size-G.I.D-O-dsh-rings/Detail

One word of caution though, I found that while tightening the reflector in the bezel. It's best to tighten with the glass lens sitting on the reflector. That way, you don't have any dust or metal flakes going into into the reflector as you're screwing it down. They've got a pack of O-rings of different sizes. The one I used was of 24mm.













Hope this helps, Cheers!
Sami


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 21, 2009)

Now thats a great idea....and simple as well......might have to do that because it does look cool. I have reflector tape on mine so when i drop it in the grass i use another light to find it.

Before with no light.....




After with the flash of the camera....


----------



## sami_voodoo (Feb 22, 2009)

To find your flashlight in the grass, the reflecting tape idea might be better because the GITD ring only glows for a minute or so, then it dims considerably. Still, I only did it for the cool factor :naughty:

Cheers!
Sami


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes i guess your right, but i still plan to do it for the cool factor as well.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 12, 2009)

Mine arrived today, exactly a week from ordering to the UK from Shiningbeam. Very pleased with it, and thanks to Kramer for pushing me over the edge. I've been looking for runtime on CR123's though and can't seem to find it. Does anyone have a rough idea?

Also, could you tell me the size GITD o-ring used? I measure 24mm but would like to check before ordering a pack. Cheers. :wave:

Edit: I tried a 24mm non glowing o-ring and it seemed to fit perfect, but as I tightened the reflector it displaced the o-ring. The orange DX o-rings I have are very soft. Are the GITD ones more rigid?


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy to see that you like the light. Now as for runtimes it would depend on the mah of the battery since there not all the same, with a 900mah rcr i get about 30 minutes of runtime before the cells protection kicks in, and with a Rayovac 1550mah primary i got about 3hrs of runtime.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm not using rechargables, just Panasonic primary CR123's.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this is what i did, i put in a fresh cell and turned on the light.......use a stop watch to keep track of the runtime when you turn it on.


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 12, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Well this is what i did, i put in a fresh cell and turned on the light.......use a stop watch to keep track of the runtime when you turn it on.



I thought of that, but just wondered if anyone already knew to save me wasting a battery. It's not really important, just nice to have an idea.


----------



## Joe Smith (Mar 19, 2009)

*Now comes in two modes!

High - Medium*

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-122/Romisen-RC-dsh-N3-II-Cree/Detail


----------



## sbdwag (Mar 19, 2009)

I got mine yesterday from Shiningbeam and I have to say Im tickled to death with the quality. No dings on the threads, very smooth operation, immaculate finish and all for a great price. If you like the looks and function of the RC-N3-Q5 dont let the low price fool you. This is a quality product.

sbdwag


----------



## bogeymachine (Mar 19, 2009)

+1

1) RC - NC II rocks, I really like mine
2) Brian will take care of you

bogey out



sbdwag said:


> I got mine yesterday from Shiningbeam and I have to say Im tickled to death with the quality. No dings on the threads, very smooth operation, immaculate finish and all for a great price. I you like the looks and function of the RC-N3-Q5 dont let the low price fool you. This is a quality product.
> 
> sbdwag


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 19, 2009)

What are the approximate out-the-front (torch lumens) of the high and medium modes? 

I have an older p4 RC-N3, and I would guess it puts out about 90 lumens. Is the high on the q5 two-mode significantly brighter, and the medium significantly lower than the estimated 90 lumens coming out of my older RC-N3? It would be great if the two-mode were doing something like 150/50 torch lumens, but with a 3 hour runtime on 1 primary CR123a, I"m thinking its probably only about 110 lumens.


----------



## sami_voodoo (Mar 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Edit: I tried a 24mm non glowing o-ring and it seemed to fit perfect, but as I tightened the reflector it displaced the o-ring. The orange DX o-rings I have are very soft. Are the GITD ones more rigid?



I don't know about the DX O-rings, but the GITD are fairly soft as well. You just have to take care not to crush the o-rings out when tightening the bezel. 

What I did was to push the ring back into the groove (in the bezel where the original o-ring used to go) with a fingernail while tightening it. I know it's a bit fiddly at first, but once it's tight, the o-ring doesn't move at all. I feel it's slightly larger in cross-section than the original o-ring, that's why it has a tendency to pop out.

Hope this helps!
Sami


----------



## Hiker (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone know how you change modes on the 2 mode?


----------



## Superorb (Mar 21, 2009)

sami_voodoo said:


> I don't know about the DX O-rings, but the GITD are fairly soft as well. You just have to take care not to crush the o-rings out when tightening the bezel.
> 
> What I did was to push the ring back into the groove (in the bezel where the original o-ring used to go) with a fingernail while tightening it. I know it's a bit fiddly at first, but once it's tight, the o-ring doesn't move at all. I feel it's slightly larger in cross-section than the original o-ring, that's why it has a tendency to pop out.
> 
> ...



FWIW, when taking apart two RC-N3 lights, the reflector was barely tight against the lens/bezel. I removed the OEM o-ring and put in a DX GITD o-ring which is MUCH thicker. I screwed the reflector in a little tighter than it was to begin with, and it looks fine. If I tighten it more, it will squish. It seems more than fine the way I have it, and in fact I think the thicker o-ring helps in this case. It also looks cool 



Hiker said:


> Anyone know how you change modes on the 2 mode?



Yes. The 2-mode has no memory or anything tricky. Just turn off and back on and it will change modes. It's a forward clicky, so you can cycle modes with half presses as well.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you please elaborate on mode changing?

Does it come in at the high or low setting?

Does it cycle through the two modes everytime you turn it off/on? Or does it only change modes if its a quick off/on.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 13, 2009)

s.c. said:


> Can you please elaborate on mode changing?
> 
> Does it come in at the high or low setting?
> 
> Does it cycle through the two modes everytime you turn it off/on? Or does it only change modes if its a quick off/on.


It always changes modes with every soft or hard press of the switch.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 13, 2009)

Superorb said:


> It always changes modes with every soft or hard press of the switch.



So there's no memory, it always switches? If I used it on high and then not use it for awhile, it will turn on at the lower setting?

Or, does it reset after awhile so that it will turn on at high (or low)?


----------



## s.c. (Apr 14, 2009)

Went ahead and ordered one. I'll post my impressions when I get it.

Kramer, thanks for the video reviews, they're all great. I thought I recognized your name and after seeing your videos, I see you're a fellow head-fier.


----------



## s.c. (Apr 20, 2009)

Received mine a few days ago. Amazing light for the price. 

I have a question regarding the two mode models. On mine, if I don't use it for awhile (about a minute or so), it defaults to high. When it turns on high, it flickers real quick, I believe its cycling from low to high. Every time thereafter,the modes work fine; the quick flicker only occurs on the initial press. Anyone else?


----------



## Superorb (Apr 20, 2009)

s.c. said:


> Received mine a few days ago. Amazing light for the price.
> 
> I have a question regarding the two mode models. On mine, if I don't use it for awhile (about a minute or so), it defaults to high. When it turns on high, it flickers real quick, I believe its cycling from low to high. Every time thereafter,the modes work fine; the quick flicker only occurs on the initial press. Anyone else?


^^ Yup, mine does that too


----------



## s.c. (Apr 21, 2009)

Superorb said:


> ^^ Yup, mine does that too



thanks for replying. I've come to appreciate it as it tells me I'm in the high mode.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a comparison shot with the original.......or is there one already posted.


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 22, 2009)

I want to purchase a flashlight for my wife which will be kept in her purse. I was going to purchase a Fenix L2DCE (not Q5) which is being discontinued on 4sevens. Their selling it for about $38.00 with the CPF discount. Now I've stumbled on this thread and would like to know how the Romisen 2 mode RC-N3 Q5 compares with the Fenix L2DCE. 
If anyone has both flashlights can you please post if the Fenix is of a higher quality and is it comparable in size with the Romisen 2 mode RC-N3 Q5? Also which flashlight would be better for purse duty?

Thanks.


----------



## DHart (Apr 22, 2009)

Mikellen... be aware that under certain circumstances, a forward clickie (like the N3 you see below) can be inadvertantly pushed "on" inside a woman's purse and that can drain it dry (not to mention the heat potential)... yep.. my wife's purse! 

I think an ideal (and very economical) choice for a woman's purse (and a great choice for the pocket as an EDC) is the RC-C3 Q5. You might want to consider a twisty for purse/pocket use and the RC-C3 Q5 is a perfect option. (I love Romisen lights and the C3 is one of my faves). Here's both the RC-N3 Q5 and the RC-C3 Q5...












Mentioned before, but a nice trick you can do with a C3 to access it's "momentary" mode is to twist it just slightly off, and then the light has a momentary "on" mode by just squeezing the light or pushing on the rear of the light. :twothumbs


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 22, 2009)

So I guess the Romisen RC-N3 and RC-C3 does not have a lock out tail cap. Is this correct? 
The RC-C3 is alot slimmer than the RC-N3. Is there a 2 AA battery version of the RC-C3?

Thanks.


----------



## DHart (Apr 22, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> So I guess the Romisen RC-N3 and RC-C3 does not have a lock out tail cap. Is this correct?
> The RC-C3 is alot slimmer than the RC-N3. Is there a 2 AA battery version of the RC-C3?
> 
> Thanks.



The N3 and the C3 can be locked out. And doing so on the N3 would be a great idea if carrying in a purse. Basically, the C3 is locked out when you twist it off... unless you twist just a bit for the momentary feature.

Yes, the C3 is a really nice pocket light and purse light... due to the significantly smaller size than the N3. And the brightness with the C3 Q5 is just a tiny hair behind that of the N3 Q5 (EV 4.4 vs. EV 4.5 in my ceiling bounce tests). Running on an RCR123. 

As for 2*AA, personally, I'm not a fan of 2*AA flashlights, but the RC-N3 will allow use of 2*AA, in addition to 1*RCR123. It is nice that the N3 can run a pair of AA's, if need be, although the output with 2*AAs takes a big drop vs. the output with a single RCR123 (EV 3.9 vs. EV 4.5 in my ceiling bounce tests). Runtime on 2*AA with Eneloops (2000 mAh) can be much longer, though, that on a single RCR123 (750 mHa). But I can't see anyone really wanting to carry a 2*AA flashlight in the purse, nor in the pocket. :thinking:

The longer body and bulkier head of the N3 (in single RCR123 set-up) make it relatively less desireable than the C3 for pocket carry and, to a lesser degree, purse carry.

What I did was buy a couple of each (N3 Q5 and C3 Q5) making that much more fun. At a little over $20 a pop, you just can't go wrong getting both.


----------



## alfreddajero (Apr 23, 2009)

I guess i need to make my next light purchase a C3, didnt realize how small it was.


----------



## hoongern (Apr 24, 2009)

I got my Romisen RC-N3 II Q5 from Shiningbeam recently, and it's awesome for the price! Good throw and bright enough for almost all my needs..

Just one thing - the o-ring on the tailcap doesn't seem to keep out water on mine (It's lubed) - does anyone know what diameter o-ring it uses (just in case I want to try changing it)? It seems to be either 19mm or 20mm but I'm not sure.


----------



## DHart (Apr 24, 2009)

After months of owning and enjoying my N3s and C3s (and other RCR123/18650 lights), I decided to get into the world of AA flashlights... got a couple of good NiMH chargers (C9000 & BC-900) and a bunch of Eneloops & Titanium NiMH cells... a D10 and ConneXion X2. 

I discovered that I really like single AA lights! And this entre into AA lights also gave me a good excuse to dig up the 2*AA extension tubes for my N3's.. I didn't like the long, skinny form factor at first, but it has really grown on me and I have to say that now, I really like the N3 with the 2*AA set-up! Nice going, Romisen, on the versatility of this light! C3 still gets my EDC pocket-carry use, but the N3 with 2*AA tube is great around the house and yard. For sheer output, though, the RC-N3 is simply brilliant with a single RCR123.


----------



## EunosFD (May 3, 2009)

Digging up this thread again. I just got a grey RC-N3 II in the mail from Bryan at ShiningBeam yesterday. I'm thoroughly pleased with it & Bryan's great service. This is my first foray into lights and while it may not be a super high end light with tons of features I think it's an excellent bang for the buck. Definitely fits my needs and super bright too.  I've only tried it with Energizer Lithium AA's so far as I don't have any 132's on hand, but hopefully I'll get a chance to pick some up soon.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 3, 2009)

You will like the form factor when you use a cr123 cell.......since you plan on getting more i would get some rcr's so you dont waste your primaries. You might want to check out the Q5 version since i have been told that its brighter then the 2mode on high.


----------



## mrwojcik (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone know of a remote pressure switch that is combatable with the RC-N3? Or if one even exists?


----------



## alfreddajero (May 7, 2009)

I dont think one exists........


----------



## brainy1000 (May 11, 2009)

Hello to all,

Just received my RC-N3 Q5 and wow, what a great light. I'm a Romisen fan, and this model maintains their standards.
I'm using AA Cells/extension tube, and there is no rattle. Perfect.

Also, a hats off to ShiningBeam: fast, professional service. Thanks!


----------



## DHart (May 11, 2009)

brainy... yes sir! The N3 Q5 and the C3 Q5 are incredible lights! I wouldn't want to be without mine. And I keep buying them for family and friends.

I just received a Romisen RC-H3 Q5 from Bryan @ Shiningbeam and the H3 Q5 is right up there with the others in terms of being a great, quality light... not quite as bright as the 123 versions, being a AA light, but every bit as nice... and running on AA has it's own merits. (Eneloops and L91's!)


----------



## brainy1000 (May 11, 2009)

Hello to all,

I'm a newbie here on CPF (but absolutely not to flashlights  ).
Just to send a big 'thank you' to all who contributed in the analysis, in special to Kramer for the great video reviews.
Just received my RC-N3 Q5 (my third Romisen light, a.o.) from ShiningBeam (nice job!), and this thread was very important in my decision.

Nice Regards! :thumbsup:


----------



## goodone (Jun 8, 2009)

Is the Romisen RC-N3 II Q5 from Shiningbeam waterproof, if not, can it be made waterproof?

Thanks.


----------



## daytribe (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you for this great review. It really helped me make my mind up which flashlight to buy. I just got my RC-N3 in the post and I'm very pleased with it. :twothumbs


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 3, 2009)

Gotta add my two cents here - first thanks for the review, second this light is AMAZING for the money!

Got the two mode version from Shiningbeam - ordered on a Friday, received the following Monday, cross country USA.

I didn't even have any looseness problems with AA's, despite the forward section being clearly larger than the cell. Spring pressure alone seems to keep everything in place even while shaking the light, but maybe down the road I'll have to use O-rings as others have...

I did a ceiling bounce test to compare it to my 6P with the stock 80 lumen dropin and it seemed pretty close, maybe 70 lumens. Low mode seemed to be around 45 lumens, comparing it to both the 6P and another 30 lumen LED light I have.

Assuming this light lasts a while (and I see no reason it shouldn't last at least as long as any Mag) I think this has to be the absolute best bang for the buck of any flashlight out there!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 3, 2009)

goodone said:


> Is the Romisen RC-N3 II Q5 from Shiningbeam waterproof, if not, can it be made waterproof?
> 
> Thanks.



I don't think it is water submersible... I am very certain it is not. Although I am not about to destroy mine in an effort to prove what I already strongly suspect.

dang I can't believe this thread is still at the top. Its a good light... IMHO. I still EDC this light and use it a lot at work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh this thing is definitely my new EDC. My 6P/M60 will of course go with me anytime I'm out after dark (or anticipate to be), but for "every DAY carry" this is now it.


----------



## NorthAmericanMonitoring (Aug 10, 2009)

*Question about tailcap switch... Strobe...*

I noticed the RC-N3 without Q5 emitter has a strobe option but the one with Q5 doesn't... Has anyone tried swapping out the tailcaps to get the strobe, or is that in the head of the light? 

I'd really like to get this light with the Q5 and strobe with low power option too.

NAM


----------



## corvettesR1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Just received my RC-N3 Q5. What a nice light . Ive just ordered a few more Romisens .:twothumbs


----------



## jensus (Sep 4, 2009)

I ordered 2 of these (one for me and one for my girlfriend) and they have been shipped very fast. Thanks to shiningbeam!


----------



## Tempsho (Sep 5, 2009)

I also ordered a couple from sb.com a few months ago. I am running 2 AA Duracell Procell's, and I am still on the original batteries! Granted I don't use it a whole lot, but it works quite well on alkalines. I don't know about it being waterproof, but it is definitely splash proof.

+1 for the RC-N3 Q5!! :thumbsup:

p.s. What case is everybody running for their torch?


----------



## DHart (Sep 5, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> I also ordered a couple from sb.com a few months ago. I am running 2 AA Duracell Procell's, and I am still on the original batteries! Granted I don't use it a whole lot, but it works quite well on alkalines. I don't know about it being waterproof, but it is definitely splash proof.
> 
> +1 for the RC-N3 Q5!! :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. What case is everybody running for their torch?



I never run the AAx2 tube on my RC-N3-Q5s. Too long, bulky, and awkward in my view. I always these lights with the 123 case with a AW protected 16340 li-ion. The light is extremely potent with an RCR123 and has a very nice form factor. If for some reason I had only access to AA cells, then I would implement the AAx2 tube.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 5, 2009)

Anybody got a beamshot?


----------



## csshih (Sep 5, 2009)

couple are in my beamshot thread


----------



## DHart (Sep 5, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Anybody got a beamshot?



Sure... and a few to compare it to:


----------



## csshih (Sep 5, 2009)

you win.

:bow:


----------



## DHart (Sep 5, 2009)

csshih... this is not a contest... we're ALL winners in this forum!


----------



## Tempsho (Sep 5, 2009)

DHart said:


> I never run the AAx2 tube on my RC-N3-Q5s. Too long, bulky, and awkward in my view. I always these lights with the 123 case with a AW protected 16340 li-ion. The light is extremely potent with an RCR123 and has a very nice form factor. If for some reason I had only access to AA cells, then I would implement the AAx2 tube.


 
I actually meant what holster is everybody using for their lights? (123 operated or 2AA)


----------



## DHart (Sep 6, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> I actually meant what holster is everybody using for their lights? (123 operated or 2AA)



Oh man... sorry, my mistake.

In my case, no case. I don't carry mine. And I don't use a case for the light I do carry. My EDCs are an LD01 in the pocket and a Quark 123 regular head, "neutral" emitter, with tactical tailcap - also in the pocket.


----------



## csshih (Sep 6, 2009)

DHart said:


> csshih... this is not a contest... we're ALL winners in this forum!


haha. :huh:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 30, 2009)

Any chance this comes with a smooth reflector? If not, is there a smooth reflector on DX/Kai that will fit this head?


----------



## TONY M (Sep 30, 2009)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Any chance this comes with a smooth reflector? If not, is there a smooth reflector on DX/Kai that will fit this head?


I am not sure of which ones will fit, however the older RC-G2 came with a smooth reflector option and the reflector of the RC-N3 is identical to it and compatable. Otherwise the beam of the RC-N3 is quite ringy with an OP reflector and a smooth one certainly would not help in that department and probably not increase the throw significantly either.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Sep 30, 2009)

TONY M said:


> I am not sure of which ones will fit, however the older RC-G2 came with a smooth reflector option and the reflector of the RC-N3 is identical to it and compatable. Otherwise the beam of the RC-N3 is quite ringy with an OP reflector and a smooth one certainly would not help in that department and probably not increase the throw significantly either.


 
Thanks for the reply. I don't wall hunt that much so ringy beam doesn't bother me much. But I was hoping for a better throw with the smooth reflector, oh well...


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 30, 2009)

You can always polish the hell out of it.....like i did with the c3.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice job Al :thumbsup:


----------



## alfreddajero (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks man......took a lot of polishing to get it right.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 7, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Thanks man......took a lot of polishing to get it right.



Planning to get one for my gf, how do you polished it? with what? Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 7, 2009)

I used Mothers polish, dremel, and polishing head that goes on the dremel.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 7, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> I used Mothers polish, dremel, and polishing head that goes on the dremel.



Thanks! I wonder should I even try because my gf could careless about a bit more throw...


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 7, 2009)

Then you might as well not even try......it took me a lot of polishing to get it smooth.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone got a rough est. runtime on 2 eneloops?


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 9, 2009)

If i remember correctly i got about 3hrs of runtime......


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 12, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> If i remember correctly i got about 3hrs of runtime......



Really? Didn't the OP stated it got 3.5 hrs on 2 alkalines? I thought it would be a bit more more than 3 hrs on 2 eneloops.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 12, 2009)

It might be a bit more......but thats just a rough estimate on what i got......i use my lights and dont really test them like all the other testers here. 3 hours is still a long time for a light to burn.


----------



## pmoore (Nov 12, 2009)

Reading this thread has really got me missing mine. I had a guy here at work drooling over mine, so I sold it to him. I have missed it ever sence. 

Paul


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 12, 2009)

If 3 hours is not long enough for you then please make sure to carry spare batts.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 12, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> If 3 hours is not long enough for you then please make sure to carry spare batts.


 
No, no. It's good enough. I was just curious what 2 eneloops would provide since OP said 3.5 hrs. on alkalines. 

pmoore: You know where to get one if you miss it. I did the same thing, my co-worker was using a crappy 2AA ray-o-vac incandesent. He takes the train home because he doesn't drive. He saw my RC-N3 II and drooled all over it. For his safefy, I sold it to him at cost. He plays with it everyday at work... mostly shining in my face. lol. But since then I purchased the eagletac P100A2 because of the UI. This one (single mode) is for my gf.


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 12, 2009)

Well according to bryan the single mode is brighter then the 2mode.....i do know that some people prefer a high and low.


----------



## hyperloop (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 on that, the single mode is supposedly brighter than the RC N3 II. One more thing i observed, if you use an RCR123 (3.6v) you will not have 2 modes when carried in CR123/RCR123 configuration, its only if you use 3 volt primary CR123s that the RC N3 II has 2 modes.

On the other hand, using an RCR123 makes this little baby a pocket rocket!! It is way bright! i'd guesstimate close to 200 lumens and i got a runtime of 40+ minutes on a trustfire RCR123 before the protection circuit kicked in.

I gave my RC N3 II Q5 to my good friend's husband, he just got a new job in trucking and needs to drive back and forth across australia on a daily basis (sometimes can be away from home for a few days depending on where he needs to go) so i decided that he needed a decent light while on the road using easily available cells.

I miss that little light


----------



## alfreddajero (Nov 13, 2009)

I gave a single mode to my bro's father in law...he likes to collect mini-mags and he thoiught it was the brightest thing ever, i even threw in a couple of Cr123's as well. Another good light that i also recommend is the RC A4X which uses a Q5 but updated driver.

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-165/Romisen-RC-dsh-A4-X-Cree/Detail


----------



## chickenlittle (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Rechargeables in Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 II-Q5*

Can someone clarify whether rechargeable batteries are recommended for the Romisen RC N3 II Q5?
I noticed in the posts above many use them but I thought they weren't recommended by the maker/modifier. I would like to use rechargeable RC 123's as well as AA's in it if it doesn't do are damage.
Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Rechargeables in Shiningbeam Romisen RC-N3 II-Q5*

You should be fine going the rechargeable route......i use nothing but now.


----------



## lionelbob (Dec 26, 2009)

Due to recommendations on this board, I purchased a Romisen RC-N3 summer of 2009, and another in the fall. They are super bright, and I have not had any negatives with them. I decided to treat some friends and relatives to this light for the holidays, but when I went to order them from shiningbeam, they only had the WW model, with a warm white LED. I tried one, and personally, I think that these are not as bright as the ones I got earlier in 2009. Has anybody been able to find any of non WW q5s?

Regards, Bob


----------



## ledster (Jan 3, 2010)

I am thinking of picking up a Romisen RC-N3 II Cree Q5 2-Mode light for use as a bike light in 2AA config. and was wondering if anybody has had any problems with the light changing modes when shaken (momentary loss of electrical connection of batteries). A lot of lights suffer from this problem when handle-bar mounted on a bike on rough terrain.


----------



## jankj (Jan 4, 2010)

lionelbob said:


> when I went to order them from shiningbeam, they only had the WW model, with a warm white LED. I tried one, and personally, I think that these are not as bright as the ones I got earlier in 2009. Has anybody been able to find any of non WW q5s?



Warm white LEDs are not as bright and efficient as "cool white". Some people (including me) prefer warm or "neutral" white to the bluish cool white, and find the improved color rendering is more beneficial than the higher output from cool white LEDs. Others disagree - colors is a highly subjective thing. 

Shiningbeam.com has the rather bad practice of not showing out of stock items on his website, which is rather frustrating as he runs out of stock on popular items on a regular basis (long shipping times from factories in China to him and all that).


----------



## Niconical (Jan 4, 2010)

jankj said:


> Shiningbeam.com has the rather bad practice of not showing out of stock items on his website, which is rather frustrating as he runs out of stock on popular items on a regular basis (long shipping times from factories in China to him and all that).


 
I'd say that's a very good practice. If you can see it and click it, it's there for despatch. 
Much better than with many other vendors where you buy then later get a "back-ordered" email.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 4, 2010)

Agreed! If something is out of stock, I want to know BEFORE I place an order (or in that case, backorder).



Niconical said:


> I'd say that's a very good practice. If you can see it and click it, it's there for despatch.
> Much better than with many other vendors where you buy then later get a "back-ordered" email.


----------



## ps56k (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the original Romisen RC-N2... 
and have been looking at some options for another purchase. 
After awhile, everything starts to look alike.... tube + tail + reflector + LED

I was looking at the Terralux TLE upgrade module for a MiniMag, 
heck, the Lightstar 180 is just a bit more.
But the RC-N3 is like my N2 with all the same features 
and can run CR123 as a small EDC...

too many choices.... my head hurts...


----------



## pattersonbrl (Feb 6, 2010)

I just bought this light the other day from Shiningbeam and am waiting for it to arrive. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if you think this light is sufficient to use for hiking up in the mountains at night? Is it sufficient enough to light up the woods at night and be able to stay on trails easily? I've looked at some reviews and beam shots on here and it looks like it a fairly good light but can someone tell me if the flood/throw are both decent enough for hiking/camping?


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 6, 2010)

Its a pretty good light that works well outdoors....just make sure that you bring extra batts.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Feb 11, 2010)

jankj said:


> Warm white LEDs are not as bright and efficient as "cool white".



Does that statement about brightness and, in particular, efficiency, apply to "neutral white" ?


----------



## christofoo (Apr 2, 2010)

My experience with Shiningbeam has been crummy.

I ordered the two-mode RC-N3 II Q5, I thought having a longer run-time option would be nice for bike riding.

The first one I got was a dud, it drew around 90 mA in high, 60 mA in low, and was incredibly wussy. The only light I have to compare to is a 1/2 W Blaze (bike-specific light) and the Romisen was no brighter (probably ~25 Lumens). When I initially told Bryan I had a problem he brushed me off, but when I sent him current measurements he replaced it.

Bryan was nice enough to send a replacement before receiving the return, but he wouldn't pay return shipping, but he did send me a CR123A as a gift. On balance, not bad service so far, although maybe a bit scary for anyone who can't measure stuff and doesn't have a comparison light.

The replacement light I got was much better, but I'm convinced that it's substantially under-performing. I don't have any light meters, but I measure the current draw as 430 mA on high with a new CR123A, 440 mA with two fresh Eneloops. This means the AA life will be around 4.5 hours, but I'm pretty sure Q5 life on AAs at >170 Lumens ought to be more like 2 hours, and usually less than that, furthermore Bryan earlier told me that 900 mA is normal for high. I don't have anything I can compare the light to, and I don't have a light meter, but "intuitively" I'm having a hard time believing it's more than 100 Lumens. (It "feels" like about 4 times brighter than the 1/2 W Blaze, coincidentally it draws about 4 times more power.)

To this problem, he responded:
"Tell you frankly, I don't measure current of the flashlights. The numbers are told to me by others. Your new one is perfectly normal on the brightness output levels regardless what current draw they are. If you have other Cree lights, you can do a direct comparison, and you'll see the difference. Because your first one is defective one, so I was extra careful testing your 2nd unit."

Is that even plausible? Is my Q5 *double* the average efficiency? Even if it was, would the regulator automagically reduce power to give me longer battery life, or would I just have a 400 Lumen light with the same run-time? How much current does your light draw? My BS detector is in the red.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Misan (Apr 3, 2010)

I liked this flashlight due to the possibility of using different types of batteries. Powerful and cheap.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Apr 3, 2010)

pattersonbrl said:


> I just bought this light the other day from Shiningbeam and am waiting for it to arrive. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if you think this light is sufficient to use for hiking up in the mountains at night? Is it sufficient enough to light up the woods at night and be able to stay on trails easily? I've looked at some reviews and beam shots on here and it looks like it a fairly good light but can someone tell me if the flood/throw are both decent enough for hiking/camping?


 
I used one extensively for night hiking last summer, it is plenty adequate. On a moonless night you can see way over a hundred feet away with it.

The hotspot can be a bit bright on the high setting, simply use the lower setting when needed. Great balance of throw and flood though. A bit floodier would be nice for trails, but then again I kind of like having throw capacity on tap when I'm night hiking (that is, no need to grab another light or switch settings).


----------



## amigafan2003 (May 4, 2010)

RC-N3's with XP-G R4's now on Bryans website


----------



## BartholemewH (May 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a complete noob when it comes to LED flashlights (well flashlights in general really), but I'm very interested in the Romisen RC N3 due to the different configs offered.

Of the Shiningbeam RC N3's, is the brand new R4 version the best? The price differential between it and Q5 is not much. I'd probably be looking at using it on Alkaline AA's or NiMH.

Any advice on which N3 or N3 II to keep in the car or around the house would be appreciated.

BartholemewH.


----------



## Superorb (May 27, 2010)

BartholemewH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a complete noob when it comes to LED flashlights (well flashlights in general really), but I'm very interested in the Romisen RC N3 due to the different configs offered.
> 
> ...


If you just want one to keep in a car, make sure you use lithium batteries as they have a MUCH longer shelf life than alkalines. I'd also keep them out of the flashlight in the glovebox in a small plastic baggy or something else so that it won't short out.

It's definitly worth the extra few bucks for the XP-G lights. The 2-mode is also good to have so you don't kill your batteries if you don't need the extra light. The RC-N3 was my favorite light until I switched to 18650 cells and Solarforce flashlights. The RC-N3 is an excellent beginner light.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 27, 2010)

I have the Q5 version and it is one of my small pocket rockets when using a 16340.


----------



## brjones (Jun 14, 2010)

*Romisen RC-N3: "Candle" or "Mule" mode?*

Can the RC-N3 do a "Candle" mode, a.k.a. be a "Mule", like the RC-G2 can? (I.e. be able to leave pill screwed into body, with reflector/head off.) For those who like short posts: that's my main question, if you can contribute but are in a hurry, just skip over the details now. 

--------------------

For those still reading, I watched the OP's Youtube video of the single-AA Romisen, the RC-G2, entitled something like 'best cheap flashlight for the money'. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvWnTLJmH9E&feature=related
This is DealExtreme sku 3607, but available at many other vendors.
In that review, he screws the head off of the (AA) G2 model, and the pill stays screwed into the body. The head contains only the reflector and bezel, not the business part. *I* think that's awesome, and want to find that in a single 16340/RC123A. N3 is similar as I can tell to the G2 in the Romisen line. But when I watched the OP's video of the N3, he scewed off the head and what looked like the "pill" stayed screwed into the head, letting you look straight into the battery tube at the battery. 

Seemed different than a lot of flashlights in that the N3 seemed to have a pill which did screw into the battery tube, but that there were also threads on the top end that the head screwed onto. Or--was the pill press-fitted into the head? The reviewer did not go into this or comment if the pill could be taken out.

Considering he liked the 'candle' factor so much for the G2, I would've expected him to comment how the N3 fits together; I find that often lacking not only in reviews, but in the vendor's photographs. Sometimes a reviewer kindly includes a pic of everything dissembled, but with no comment, not even items assembled 'in a row' as if a real-life exploded diagram, so even then it can be difficult to 'mentally reassemble' the pieces to figure out how it does what it does (for instance, the locking ring in the C6 which prevents users from entirely screwing off the head).

I'd really love some enlightenMEnt. If there were a photographic or video addendum, that would be even better. I really can't figure out how much the N3, G2 and C6 (the flood-to-throw one) are based off of each other. They can interchange bodies (I think?!). Can they exchange switches and even PILLS? (Even if it's just for 'mule' mode.) 

The N3's pill clearly goes (threads?) into the head and possibly also into the body (like the Trustfire 801?), while the G2 threads only into the body--however I wonder if the G2 and C6 pills are interchangeable, and how much interchangeability there is between pills generally in the industry? I always see people replacing boards or stars, or individual LED's... seems it would be easier to swap whole pills in. You know, make some standard and sell assembled Pills and get away from the "drop-in" (reflector+pill) model, as the unthreaded drop-ins are reaching their design limitations as far as heat. Screwing pills directly into bodies makes much more sense--both from a heat and flexibility perspective (mule mode). However I see manufacturers who make "mule-able" models like the Aurora/Spiderfire/MTE SSC P7 "C2-esque" often GLUING the head down, locking people out of that feature, even if they can still screw easily out the pill! And yet even they, when I look at the pills of many models, SEEM to have some kind of standard on their hands--but i'm not sure. And DX doesn't sell replacement pills for popular flashlight series, just "drop-ins", and I only know of 2: "P60" and an unnamed (?) format designed for the WF-500. I'm sure there are a lot of C2 owners who got an R2 or something, and would love to have a P7. And there will be MANY P7 Aurora/Spiderfire/MTE owners who would love to put an SST-50 or SST-90 pill in there. The cheapest version of that body goes for around $15 on DX. Would be great for peole to screw in P7, MC-E, and SST modules just like people buy a cheap WF-50* and shop for a drop-in.

I see the future of LED's, and it's pills which screw directly into bodies, not heads, not reflectors which may or may not fully contact a reflector head and which are insulated by air by use of springs attached the pill. If the torch industry can get its act together (maybe they already have) and agree on an unofficial 'standard' like happened with the P60, it will cause a new revolution in sales like P60s got people to stop upgrading their mini-mags when the inherent design made heat management impossible to keep up with technology. Zebralight showed that a bare LED with literally no reflector or optics can do well and be desirable. Yet the ability to switch back and forth from reflector to Candle is priceless to some, especially if it would be combined with a flood-to-throw optic. That flood-to-throw thing seems like a fad now, but you just watch.

Dereelight is the closest I know of to this, selling pills alone, but the pills still only screw into drop-in reflectors--not bodies. They sell pills onlys so ppl can choose their pill and reflector separately.

Thanks Kramer5150 for the OP!! Impressive also how well the diminuitive 'keychain'/clip Romisen C3 stood up to the N3! Now if I could get a mule of THAT going!


----------



## charlie_hng (Jun 14, 2010)

The driver pill assembly is screwed in the head. If you removed it, it won't hold on to the battery tube so the answer is no.:shrug:


----------



## Lion of Zion (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the Great review!! Just pulled the trigger on one from ShiningBeam.com. Have been using a SureFire G2 for a long time and wanted something I could use AA batteries in.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between the RC-N3 [warm white] and the RC-G2 [warm white].

There's a comment _(link)_ about the RC-N3 from *DHart* that really captured my attention:

"_The RC-N3 has a good bright spot, but its a wider softer spot, gradually easing into a nice wide and bright spill... excellent for general use. This smooth, gradually integrated transition from spot to fill is what I love about this light's beam (same with LF3XT and D10). That's why my E1B doesn't get as much use... I tend to use lights more for general use than for distant stuff... but I'm sure glad to have the E1B for times when I can use a compact light that throws well._"


This sounds like the beam pattern of flashlights like the Fenix E01, Brinkmann Armor Max 1xAA, and Princeton Tec Rage incandescent; it's a beam pattern that is _very_ useful to me on night time walks.

Does the RC-G2 have a beam pattern similar to that of the RC-N3 as described by *DHart* ? If "_no_", in what way is the beam pattern different ?


----------



## jdmc (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review of the N3 we ordered 2 of the one mode version at BoB and the Catapult V2 at FlashlightCon :naughty:....waiting....the order..


----------



## ryaxnb (Oct 22, 2010)

So you know, ive reviewed the R4 version here
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/287393
I recommend the R4 version over the Q5 version. Its still a very good throw/flood balance, and is very bright.
At the time, my only other point of comparison was a mini mag. I now have compared it to a Romisen RC-I3 from DX and a river rock cree q5 light, as well as a solarforce l2-r5. the only one that beats it is the solarforce r5, but that runs from 2x123A batteries; as such it has twice the voltage of this light.
Ive also tested regulation and i must say it has incredibly good regulation throughout the battery life.


----------



## forkandbowl (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the same precise model or not, but I know I have the rc-n3. I have one I purchased from DX and I gave my brother one I purchased from goinggear's store. We are both firefighters, and abuse these lights. I can speak more for mien than my brothers though. I use ultrafire rechargeables, and have this light mounted to my helmet. It is great for any time I am on a highway and need help keeping people from running me over. Primarily though it has been a beast in fires. This light has been in fires hot enough to burn the leather shield and thermoplastic eye protection on my helmet and still works like a champ . I consider it to be a crucial part of my firefighting gear. It has been through several dozen fires and still works as new. I have turned several other firefighters on to this light and have heard no complaints. 


Great little light.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (May 22, 2012)

Thank you, forkandbowl.

I've been wanting a budget priced light for use during yardwork that'll tolerate hands dirty from gasoline, grease, oil, etc. and am recently considering either the Romisen RC-G2 or, in light of your review, the Romisen RC-N3 if shiningbeam sells it again.

I was thinking that during exposure to those things that the rubber button over the switch might deteriorate. But maybe I don't have to worry about that if the rubber button on your switch has survived everything you described while on the job.


----------

